# subs creating rattling



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi, i just got a single 12 " sub and whenever i turn up the volume really past a whisper, my trunk and or bumper, and my windshield mirror starts to rattle. i think it's probably the trunk that is doing the rattling because i can turn the volume up to as loud as i want with the trunk open and there is no rattling. so i was just wondering if any of you have had the same problems and how you fixed them? i waas thinking about just a layer of cloth or something around the trunk outline to absorb the rattle but wasn't sure. any help back would be great. thanks


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

www.fatmat.com

Cloth wont do the job, the sound waves will just pass through it.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

wow, $124...i just spent $930 on my system and i have like no cash left to spend...i guess i'm out of luck.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You can get the 50 squares, thats only 65 bucks.

You must have a nice ass system with $930.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

50 squares...? how much area will that cover? do you think that would be enough to stop all the rattling? 

shit, typo, i meant $830, it's alright i guess. only one 12"sub but i also got a new deck and fronts so that's about $170 to that...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *You must have a nice ass system with $930. *


$930 won't buy you much of a system, really... I mean, let's see here, I've got:

Alpine CDA-7863 w/ warranty: $450
Diamond Audio M66.1 components: $350, and I got hooked-uo
Fiberglass kickpanels: $50
Kenwood CFA-1765 rears: $75
Kenwood 100w amp: $100
Panasonic EAK-WG25 10" sub: $100
Custom sub box: $100
Replacing all wiring with Monster Cable: $100

That alone puts me at $1325, and the front speakers aren't even individually amped! And there's no Dynomat anywhere. Good audio = good money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

seriously though, $900 isn't hardly enough to have a fairly well stereo system, Psch is right, I spent over $1500 on mine now and I can think of a bunch more stuff that I want to do to it. don't be a cheapy, buy some dynamat and install the system right. if not that use rubber spray, foam, there are lots of substitutes to dynamat


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, I know you can spend thousands if you wanted to, but for me thats a lot. My 15" was 150, my deck was 200 and my amp was close to 300, and the box only like 50 bucks, and cables like 90 bucks. They say 100 squares is good for a medium sized car(ours). Im not sure if that includes doubling up on areas? But 50 should be plenty, cause I dont think your whole car is "rattling" although it is nicer to have the whole car done, its not entirely needed.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

do you all think the squres are the better way to go over the foam or rubber spray? is putting these on easy? i don't see how spray can sound deaden a car..anybody have it?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Get the squares man, they are widely used. I havent heard too much good stuff about the foams and rubbers. And the fatmat is easy to put on. The back is really, really sticky, all you have to do is prepare the area, so its clean and non greasy, so you get a really good bond between the area and the fatmat, and then put it on.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so the squares just cover up the area in a foil type color? i don't think it will look that great, but it's better than that damn rattling...what do you think could be done about my windshield mirror? it seems like when i push it up against the glass hard the rattling isn't there..just wondering since i don't think fatmat has anything for that. thanks


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

As for the squares, the only place youd really see it is on the trunk lid itself, since the carpet would cover it everywhere else. And you could probably put some vynil or something over it. Id say its better than the rattling.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

on that ratteling from the back...on my car it mostly came from junk, screws and connector left down @ the bottom where my spare tire went. i was running 2 12's and the screw were jumping like hell....down in that spare tire hole shit would fall...and my speaker would make it bounce. i spent 1100 so far on my stereo system and im still not finished


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so how do you know where to place the squares? just kinda estimate? sound systems are expensive..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Well what people usually do is fill the whole trunk, every panel in the trunk. Cause that keeps the sound in and pushes it into the cab. But you can put them anywhere, especially if you have enough of the stuff, but where ever it rattles.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

The innerside of the outside body pannels on these sentras is so thin I plan to use atleast 2 layers on every pannel in the trunk doors and roof.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Is it hard to remove and put the hoodliner back on? Cause that ish shakes a lot, you can see it move from the outside.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so wait...most people cover their entire trunk areas with the fatmat squares? seems like that would take an awful lot of them.. otherwise, do you just put them where you think the rattling is coming from? is it easy to take them off after putting them on? thanks


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

I am kinsa of new to this forum,so I dont know if this would be considered spamn or not. If it is, let me know.
I represent www.secondskinaudio.com we specialized in luxury sound comfort. You will find that we are quite competitive with the other sound damping materials out there.
Our website is being built right now. the url above is only atemporary informational site for distributors. the pricing on the site is the wholesale price that car stereo shops get. I extend those prices to Forum mebers (www.caraudio.com) and often a discount.
If I can be of any help, please let me konw
Someone here metioned Fatmat also. I have heard wonderful things about thier products also. sounds like a good company to me.anyways
let me knwo if you need any helps
ANT


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn... you guys got ripped off of your system
1. Kenwood Excelon HeadUnit - $130
2. Kenwood 61/2's 2 sets of 2 - $120
3. ehh Rocksford Fosgate Amp Wiring - $80
4. MtX 8302 Amplifier (425 watts bridged) and 3 10inch MtX 4000 Subs.... $420

Total - $750  Sounds awsome and the speakers and subs kick ass


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Listen to some Diamond speakers when they're set-up with clean power and in some good kicks. They'll tear the shit out of a set of Kenwoods any day of the week. There's more to good audio than bass...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I strongly agree.... 
The more you pay, the better the quality of the product.

Diamond would definatly KILL Kenwood.... but to be they sound great, and my bass doesnt hit that hard, unless I listen to Rap or adjust the frequency and gain and blah blah blah

But.... they suite my tastes


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, as long as you're happy, that's all that matters. I've just gotten some crap for spending so much on my front soundstage when I only have $200-something invested in the bass-end. My next system I'm going to do right from the ground up, though - none of this ghetto crap.


----------

